# has your homeschooler earned a scholarship?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Who here has graduated homeschoolers who have earned college scholarships?

from where? how much was it? how did they accomplish?

my dad has always 'reprimanded' me for pulling my daughter from public school, based on 1. she wont learn to deal with bigotry, and 2. she wont be able to get college scholarships.
she is in 6th grade, and the closer she gets to high school, the more persistant he becomes. 
I need some ammunition for return fire on the scholarship argument.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

My brother that is now just turned 20 is a Senior at Purdue University. He was homeschooled from 7th grade on. He started Junior College at 16 and will graduate in May. He did not apply for any scholoarships for college. He is going to law school next fall and could have scholarships from quite a few of them that he has not applied to. He is planning to apply for law school scholarships though. He has at least a 3.8 something GPA and 3 majors (Philosophy, Political Science and Sociology). He has had so many professors compliment his writing skills. 

If you are planning to keep homeschooling your daughter, make sure that she has plenty of socialization with others her age. We were at rabbit shows every weekend and he was around people his own age and adults. A lot of colleges look at homeschooling as a good thing now. The students seem to be overall better students and are able to get things done on their own since they are used to working on their own already.

Carisa


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

I am confused as to why a homeschooler can't get scholarships. Most scholarships are only partially based on GPA. And you can give a grade. You will need to do something to back that up, but you can grade your student. Anyway scholarships are mostly based on some other extracurricular activity, or something they are skilled in. Writing, arts, sports, community activities, scouting, church etc. As a homeschooler you are almost better prepared to pursue an activity to earn a scholarship. You have the time to really dedicate yourself.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Homeschoolers do get scholarships, I was looking for the link but couldn't find it but I read that they are actually more likely to get scholarships that their ps counterparts.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

Our oldest son graduated from our high school May 2006. While in high school, he Dual enrolled at Community College, made Honor Roll every semester, was asked to join Phi Theta Kappa (the Honor Society for 2 yr Colleges), joined and kept earning high grades. During the touring/interview process at 2 Colleges, he was asked to apply for scholarships (we did not know he was eligible and are thankful the Colleges offered the information) due to his good grades at Comm. College. He applied and has 2 Honor's Scholarships. (He was offered one scholarship from the other school too but his first choice school offered more money - which helped him make the choice too.) 

Last year (during his 1st year at College) he was very active on campus and was asked to apply for 2 more scholarships for Community Service and for being active on campus - he applied and was grated both. 

So - he now has 4 scholarships to help with tuition - and we are grateful for it.

We are very proud of him and how hard he worked - and still works. I hope all this does not sound like "bragging" but there are success stories and I hope it helps you to know it can be done!

For privacy reasons, I would not like to say what school nor the money amounts. I would say to ask at every College and to be sure that your child knows grades are important (the grades earned from Community Colleges when the student takes classes early.). I have heard some high school age students say that "grades don't count" till you are in college but that is not the case!

I am sure my son was offered scholarships due to his good grades at the Community College. Those grades showed that he could function well inside a traditional classroom and earn good grades from someone other than his Mom! He was also active in Community service and worked at least 25 hours per week from the age of 15 on. All that helped. 

If the Community College classes are not free in your state, I believe it would be worth it to pay for a few classes to have the Comm. College grades and work to show to 4 yr. colleges later. I believe the fact that my son had the "traditional college" experience really did help a lot.

You use the word "ammunition" -- I would encourage you to be positive with your Dad and pass on the success stories in a friendly and respectful way. Not that you would not have.....but he may have just been concerned? I know my family was just sure I had lost my mind and my kids would never get in a college. And there were times I was worried about it too. Maybe he is just wanting to be sure your daughter will be OK later. 

Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My oldest had several small scholarships at the university he attended, however he was also offered full scholarship at one college, and half scholarship at another. He graduated from college last year. My 2nd son started with about 1/3 scholarship, however has been able to get a few more small scholarships added to that so now has about 2/3 coverage of his college costs. I personally don't think that the scholarship committees see any difference in how you were educated any more. However, many of the students lost their scholarships at both the colleges my son's have attended, because they couldn't keep up the GPA requirements for the scholarships they had.

Neither of the colleges that my son's attended cared much about their grades (except for the ones from their dual enrollment classes), but did look heavily at the ACT test scores.

Dawn


----------

